# Please help! - What would be the appropiate diagnosis and cpt codes



## agomelsky@cfmcky.com (Mar 6, 2013)

What would be the appropiate diagnosis and cpt codes for a patient who is 6 weeks post vaginal delivery, who now has retained products of conception/placenta and had a d & c? Thank you


----------



## britbrit852003 (Mar 6, 2013)

Dx-  667.04-Retained placenta without hemorrhage, postpartum condition or complication

CPT-59160-Curettage, postpartum (The physician scrapes the endometrial lining of the uterus following childbirth. The physician passes a curette through the cervix and endocervical canal, and into the uterus. Due to the large, soft postpartum uterus that is especially susceptible to perforation, a large blunt curette, also known as a "banjo" curette, is preferable to the suction curette. The physician gently scrapes the endometrial lining of the uterus to control bleeding, treat obstetric lacerations, or remove any remaining placental tissue)


----------

